# ,

## Marielle

.
       ,     :Redface: 

            2009 .         ,    :Frown: 

          ?
      - ?
       ?
        ?  ?  ?
           ?

  .

(    -      )

----------


## .

*Marielle*,       !

----------

> (    -      )


      ...          .
             ?
      ? , ?
         .
        .
       ?           . 
              ?

----------


## Marielle

,     ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Marielle

,    ..
-   ,    ,        .
-   .    ?
-          ,     -   .
-     , ..   .          .

----------

(   www       )

w w w.ed.gov.ru/edusupp/ekonomobr/economics/



10.01.08     24  2007 N 2398 "   ,                2008 "
 >> 
10.01.08     24  2007 N 2397 "   ,        ,    ,  2008 "
 >> 
10.01.08     24.12.2007 N 2396 "        ,         ,         ...  2008 "
 >>

----------


## .

**,    ,          :Smilie:

----------

.     :Smilie:

----------

"   "      ,   ,       ,  ,      ,    (  .),          ... ,     ( )...  ... 
+    (    )

----------

(  ())            .            .            -  (1,**), .  *% ..      ..... 200..  **%  ..  ,          .        ,      - -     - -  ..       ,        !!!

----------


## veryoldman

* , !*

   .
        2012 (    112(84) ).
       (. ).

              !!!!! :Frown: 

, !!!!

  ,  , ,         .

 ,

----------


## BTG

> [B][COLOR="Red"]    .         2012 (    112(84) ).



,      -   . 

**     -   (),   -   ,  ,       . (,   ).

**     3  6  -      (      ),  -    ,   2 -  ,    - .

**    8  -   .

     , ..       .

----------


## veryoldman

* ,  BTG!!
      ,   ,   !!!*


> **     -   (),   -   ,  ,       . (,   ).


*     (    190),      (  ),    ()    07024210000,

   -   ,    () - 075,
     ,     074.*  ?




> **     3  6  -      (      ),


..  07507024210000   ?





> -


*?*  





> 2 -  ,    - .


*..    "100 - ",    0001 ,  * .   ?





> **    8  -   .


.
*,    .       .*

      ( ):
1)         02-05-10/383  05.02.2010 .?
2)   "....      ,     ,    ..."?

  ,    ,    ,     662?  ,       . 
      ...
    ,    ....

* ,  BTG?*

* , Veryoldman*

----------


## BTG

,    -  ,       . 




> (    190),      (  ),    ()    07024210000


-   ( - ) .   5 ,    ,    .

 ,    ,    () -   .   ,            - (  )       (  ).




> -   ,    () - 075,
>      ,     074. ?


074 -  ,      ,
 075 -  ,      . .

 ,      .




> ..  07507024210000   ?


 ** , :

075 -    (   ,      ),       ?
07 -  
02 -  
421 00 00 -   

     ( 3- )?       .

,      ,  .




> ..    "100 - ",    0001 ,   .   ?


   ,    ,       -.

    .   , 3     .
         0400   :  /,   211 - 11   0411 (.. 04 -    , 11 - /),          0413,     0420,  ,    0421  ..
    ,     0900   /  0911,   0913  ..




> ,    .       .
>       ( ):
> 1)         02-05-10/383  05.02.2010 .?
> 2)   "....      ,     ,    ..."?
>   ,    ,    ,     662?  ,       . 
>       ...
>     ,    ....


  :      , **  ,     , ** ,        .

     ?    .      ,    .     .

----------


## veryoldman

*  , BTG*

      .

  !

* , Veryoldman*

----------


## veryoldman

* , ,     ?*



**





* ,  VERYOLDMAN*

----------


## .

*veryoldman*,         .    ,    :Frown:

----------


## veryoldman

> ** , :
> 
> 075 -    (   ,      ),       ?
> 07 -  
> 02 -  
> 421 00 00 -


* ,    - 421 00 00  -  ,  ,   * 

_            -  ,  ,  ,   ._




> ( 3- )?


     - 001          2011 ...




> .


*   ?* 




> ,      ,  .


*.. 211, 212, 213  ..     ?*




> ,


** 




> :      , **  ,     , ** ,        .
> 
>      ?    .      ,    .     .


*  .....*

----------


## veryoldman

> *veryoldman*,         .    ,


  .
   ! :Super:

----------


## BTG

> , ,     ?


 **            ? :Big Grin: 

      2- ,     - 3  4 -   .

        -    -        (  -  ).

      - .

----------


## BTG

> ?


   ? !    .




> .. 211, 212, 213  ..     ?


.

,   3 ,    :

002-01-03-002 04 00-012 -  ;
002-01-03-002 09 00-012-    ;
002-01-03-002 10 00-012-    

, 
002 -    (..   )
01 - 
03 - 
002 04 ( 09  10) 00 -  
012 -  

     .




> ....


!    ?     !

----------


## veryoldman

> **            ?
> 
>       2- ,     - 3  4 -   .
> 
>         -    -        (  -  ).
> 
>       - .


*    !*

     :



*     . ?*

*    .    ?*

*     ( )  (  )?*

----------


## veryoldman

> 002 -    (..   )
> 01 - 
> 03 - 
> 002 04 ( 09  10) 00 -  
> 012 -


 
075 -   ( )
07 - 
02 -  
421 0000 -   - 
001 -  .

*?*

----------


## .

*veryoldman*,   ,       .  ,      ,  ?  :Frown: 
    ,   ..  ,    ,

----------


## veryoldman

> *veryoldman*,   ,       .  ,      ,  ? 
>     ,   ..  ,    ,


,        ?

----------


## BTG

> 


 ,   :  **  . - **,  -,   ,    **  ,   .  -,  075 -      ,    -,         .




> -      (  ?


   ,  .





> 075 -   ( )
> 07 - 
> 02 -  
> 421 0000 -   - 
> 001 -  .
> 
> ?


      .     **  ,   -  .

  ,      -      ,   -    ,    -   .

  075 -   ,     .

----------


## veryoldman

> 075 -   ,     .


 ,  075   :Big Grin:

----------

